# New Home Birth hopeful



## FLU77ERBYE

Hi ladies hope you're well. I'm newly pregnant with my 3rd child. I am hoping for a home birth as my nearest hospitals are 9 and 13 miles away and they're through town centres! I labour quick with my son it was only and hour and 40 mins from start to finish.

When I had my son I was showered and home by 12 after giving birth at 6:41am I felt so much better. I know I am only very early on but any advice?

Thanks
Claire x


----------



## Ellberry

Hello!! I'm afraid I have no advice as this is my first everything :) but have been hanging around this area for a little while!! I'm very early on too but aiming for a hypno-water-home birth :) It would be great to also get some advice so I'm going to jump on your thread if that's ok?? ;) 
I really hope I manage to achive this, from everything I have read and seen it looks amazing :) 
Hope your pregnancy has been kind to you so far :) xx


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Hi Ellberry it's been a bit up and down, had to have an emergency scan today because I had a bleed. But everything's ok with the baby and there is only one in there!!

I don't know about a water birth because of how my house is, I live in a 3 story and the bathroom is on the top floor and the kitchen is on the bottom with the living room In the middle lol! It's complicated! I'm really looking forwards to this experience :) wishing you a happy healthy pregnant hun xx


----------



## Ellberry

Oh my god how awful!!! So glad everything is ok!!! How are you???

I'm a bit confused as to where it would be too, we have room in our bedroom upstairs or a spare room but I'm not sure the floor would hold the weight :haha:
Or we can use the family room or living room which are downstairs and prob easier, but I dont know if it has to be nearer the loo?!?! 
I guess this is stuff I should be thinking about further along but I have always gotten too excited too soon :) x


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Yeah if you dont know the lay out of the house it is confusing lol! 
I cant wait for it to all be real, I had to have an emergency scan because I had a bleed yesterday, there is one perfect little Beanie in there  xxx


----------



## lynnikins

i had a homebirth with my 3rd baby, it was lovely, we planned a waterbirth but didnt manage to get the pool full in time in the end


----------



## Ellberry

Oh that must have been terrifying flu77erbye!!! So glad all is ok though :)

Wow lynnikins, was it a really quick labour? nice to hear it was lovely even without the water! :) did you have any pain relief?


----------



## Reidfidleir

I would make sure you have the tub there at your house before you think you need it. How long were your previous pregnancies? 
I had my first (and only so far) birth as a home water birth and I had my 36 week check with the midwives and they brought the tub. 12 hours later my water broke!! Delivered 36+1. Color me surprised as it was my first and both husband and I were born past our due dates. I was so thankful they had already brought the tub. Also get supplies together before hand too. I didn't have anything ready. Had to scramble and get friend to go to store for underpads and regular overnight pads etc. 
we really only had one place available to put the tub. Our living room. Right next to bathroom so easy to fill tub and drain from there. Don't fill it too full either. Maybe up to your breasts as your sitting I had it up to my shoulders and although it felt nice I also felt like I couldn't breathe haha. We drained it a little. If you can get a tub that's cushy it's better. The one I had had hard sides that I couldn't lean on so I was holding myself up by my hands the whole time. In fact one of the sorest parts of my body after we're my middle fingers!
If you have any more specific questions I can possibly answer them but this is what comes to my mind so far.


----------



## Ellberry

Ahh thanks reidfidlier!!! :) Those are very good tips...wouldnt have thought about the water level but that completely makes sense!!! Will remember that :)
I think we will hire out a pool with a heater & filter, more money I know but the way our boiler plays up I think it will be less stressful for us both :) That way we can put it up a few weeks before due date so we know thats its there and ready :)
This is my first so it really is all new to me :)


----------



## CraftyBean

Congratulations! 

I'm newly pregnant with number three too, though this will hopefully be my second homebirth. 

My first was a homebirth, second was hospital :)


----------



## Ellberry

Congratulations craftybean!! :) This might seem a bit personal so tell me to bugger off if you want but did you prefer your homebirth or the hospital one? 

I made the mistake of watching obem what happened next last night, I love the programme, always have, but babys shoulders got stuck and there was a massive panic and I then got so scared soemthing like that would happen and it would all go wrong and end in tragedy :( I got really upset at the thought of something happening to baby just because I was stubborn and insisted a homebirth :( Bloody hormones!!! :) 

I understand that things are less likely to go wrong at home but I feel guilty already!!!! :(


----------



## CraftyBean

Ellberry said:


> Congratulations craftybean!! :) This might seem a bit personal so tell me to bugger off if you want but did you prefer your homebirth or the hospital one?
> 
> I made the mistake of watching obem what happened next last night, I love the programme, always have, but babys shoulders got stuck and there was a massive panic and I then got so scared soemthing like that would happen and it would all go wrong and end in tragedy :( I got really upset at the thought of something happening to baby just because I was stubborn and insisted a homebirth :( Bloody hormones!!! :)
> 
> I understand that things are less likely to go wrong at home but I feel guilty already!!!! :(

Thank you. I much preferred the home birth, and in fact, my second birth was fully laboured at home, however, my blood pressure went scary high so I had to be blue-lighted into hospital, but delivered 5 minutes after arrival. 

You are monitored far more at home, and you have two midwives with you as opposed to one in hospital. Problems are picked up very quickly and it's very very rare to have a major problem in a home birth situation. 

No one can make the choice for you, but really it's just a case of trusting in yourself, your body and your midwives. Despite the emergency last time, it's not even a thought that I wouldn't have another homebirth with this tiny dot.


----------



## Ellberry

Thanks!! :) I know I want one and I know it will be best for me and therefore best for baby (I can call it baby now :) before it was 'bunch of cells' :) ) but I guess it's just the anxiety of it being 1st time and everything!!
When I think about what I want, I actually get really excited about the birth rather than scared!! I suppose because it's so far in the future and we have a long way to go first before I can even feel confident enough to make definate plans that uncertainty mixes with normal uncertainty and leaves me worrying :)

It's quite reassuring that even with you being rushed in to hospital you still want a homebirth :)


----------



## CraftyBean

Ellberry said:


> Thanks!! :) I know I want one and I know it will be best for me and therefore best for baby (I can call it baby now :) before it was 'bunch of cells' :) ) but I guess it's just the anxiety of it being 1st time and everything!!
> When I think about what I want, I actually get really excited about the birth rather than scared!! I suppose because it's so far in the future and we have a long way to go first before I can even feel confident enough to make definate plans that uncertainty mixes with normal uncertainty and leaves me worrying :)
> 
> It's quite reassuring that even with you being rushed in to hospital you still want a homebirth :)

Pregnancy, especially first time, is fraught with uncertainty and insecurity. That's perfectly normal. You'll definitely know the right choice for you further down the line, whether that's home or hospital. Planning a birth you are comfortable with is the important thing, not the exact setting. :)


----------



## aliss

I've had a hospital and a home birth and by far home birth was much better, no question. I was even transferred in the last hour while pushing from the home birth and it was still a million times better. There is nothing better than laboring in your own home, it cannot be beat.


----------



## sezzolou

Ellberry said:


> Thanks!! :) I know I want one and I know it will be best for me and therefore best for baby (I can call it baby now :) before it was 'bunch of cells' :) ) but I guess it's just the anxiety of it being 1st time and everything!!
> When I think about what I want, I actually get really excited about the birth rather than scared!! I suppose because it's so far in the future and we have a long way to go first before I can even feel confident enough to make definate plans that uncertainty mixes with normal uncertainty and leaves me worrying :)
> 
> It's quite reassuring that even with you being rushed in to hospital you still want a homebirth :)

Congratulations + wishing you a healthy 9 months.
This is my first pregnancy and I am also hoping for a home birth. I am only 12 weeks pregnant so have a way to go yet. Going for my first scan on friday  I have the occasional doubt about trying for a home birth but overall im remaining really positive so far and get so excited when I think about it. I am also fortunate to have good support from my OH and midwife in regards to home birthing.


----------



## Ellberry

Thank you sezzolou-and congratulations to you too :) :)
I also have so far to go, but like you I get really excited when I think about it, which can only be a good thing right?? ;) How exciting for your first scan!! Bet you cant wait :) :)


----------

